# Darn it. Strays when I'm driving.



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Need a better system when I come across a stray when I'm driving. I was driving the other night and came across a stray German Shepherd. I opened my door, tried to coerce him in....(I know, maybe not a great idea itself, but oh well).... 

He just got skittish and the last thing I wanted to do was scare him around a road. 

What does everyone do when they come across a stray near a road? I'm thinking I need to start carrying a leash and some treats in the car. 

I hated leaving him and still wondered if I did the right thing but honestly, I didn't know what else to do...he just kept getting more skittish the more I attempted to get him.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Kevin, we always carry a spare leash and some treats in the van along with a blanket. As you know we stopped and brought that dog to the vet when it was hit.

I can't bare the thought of leaving them alone out there. 

I know it's heart breaking. I don't get why people who have animals wish to put them out!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I know, I'm still wrestling with leaving him there. I just couldn't get him and the more I tried, the more scared and reluctant he got. Maybe I should have tried harder...I'm not sure. 

Yeah, I'm putting the treats and leash in the car tonight. I can't go through this again.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It might have been the way you were approaching him, body language tells a lot to a dog and if you're going at him he may take that as a threat.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Nat, I thought of that.... but I literally just stayed in one spot, used a soft voice, held my hand out... he wanted nothing to do w/ me. I only wonder if I should have tried longer but I was making him nervous and cars were driving by.... the last thing I could live w/ was sending him out into the road. I just pray he made it somewhere safe.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Luckily here in Orange County we never get strays. I've only seen a stray husky and that's it. He was running loose by my house and I called him over and put a lead around him. He was very friendly and very GORGEOUS. He didn't have tags or anything so I called the nearest husky rescue to pick him up.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I know you feel bad, and that's understandable. You did try though. My husband and I have had to make sure dogs in our own neighborhood have made it back home (It seems like the same ones always get loose too!!). It is sad though when one runs off scared, and all you can do is hope he's safe. Your post has brought some good out of this though. You have made people aware of this possible situation, and we are definitely putting an extra collar, leash and treats in both of our vehicles. I'm going to start carrying an extra leash with me on walks as well. Thanks for caring about animals.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Instead of standing and Putting your hand out try kneeling down facing away from him. Offer treats and possibly not say anything at all, just whistle or make a kissy noise...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Instead of standing and Putting your hand out try kneeling down facing away from him. Offer treats and possibly not say anything at all, just whistle or make a kissy noise...


thanks Nat. I'll give it a try next time. 

What do you guys think would be the most appealing treats I could keep onhand? I mean, something that just makes them unable to resist? It needs to be something that I can just leave in my truck.... and not spoil. I know lots of you RAW'ers would have me put chicken in the truck but thats not real feasible.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

When my sisters standard poodle was lost for 4 weeks, people tried to catch her and she was so skittish it made it worse, someone actually chased her onto a Highway :-( Eventually she collapsed while a police man was chasing her. I always have treats & a leash in my car, I use BilJac treats (I know icky but I haven't had a dog resist them yet). If it seems skittish but not aggressive I have found crouching down and letting them come to you helps. Also have had several I've just opened my car door and said "Wanna go for a ride?" and they jump right in.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Instead of standing and Putting your hand out try kneeling down facing away from him. Offer treats and possibly not say anything at all, just whistle or make a kissy noise...


Agree. Try kneeling or sitting, facing sideways or facing away with your head down. Watch the dog out of the corner of your eye and don't make eye contact or stare. That way you are not deemed a threat to the dog. It might take a while though, patience.

And, thank you Kevin for having a heart, you are a good person. Most people in this world would just drive on by and not give a shxt.


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Let me tell you what I did last year that wasn't a "great" idea as well. We had a white American Bulldog that kept coming to our house. He was sooooo sweet and gentle. He had a rabies tag but no other identification but I was able to contact the owner through the vet - his name was Bolt. They came to pick him up several times and we even took him home a few times. They thanked us and asked if we knew of anyone who could provide him a good home because he kept escaping and they had a busy work schedule. Anyway, one day he came up about the time I was about to take my grandson to his mom's work and he wanted to take Bolt for his mom to see (because he wanted to take him home). I didn't see why not since he was so good natured and gentle. After I dropped my grandson off and started the trip home (on the interstate - with transfer trucks all around me) Bolt came up to the front seat with me - which was okay because he just sat there looking out the window. Then my cell phone rang and as I said "hello" Bolt must have thought I said "come on over and sit in my lap" because that's what he did. His big head was in front of my face and his paw was on the steering wheel. I remember thinking that maybe this wasn't the smartest decision I had ever made, and in my wildest imagination this wasn't how I thought I would die. I still don't know how I got him back to the passenger seat without wrecking. I can laugh now but wasn't then.

Bolt is alive and well, still with the same family.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't run across many strays but my son had an encounter with one ( it turned out to be an apt. owners dog from the tag). I drove where he was and I always have treats in the car. Ha ~low fat treats ~ maybe the dogs don't like them though ha ha! But I did that time bring a leash and a collar from my house with me. My son was with a few friends and they were trying to catch the puppy! They did eventually and brought it back to its owner. the owner lived in an apt. and she said oh this is like the 5th time the pup has gotten away! Ugh some people are so careless and just annoying! She could have cared less I guess! But I do have treats in the car so if I see a stray I will use these Oh and also when I heard about the dog from my son I did see the police in their car and told them about the pup! I would have called the police though if I hadn't seen them! If they did anything I don't know!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I haven't had much experience with real strays, rather neighborhood pets that are constantly escaping and out and not well cared for, but anyways, few little tips, most already mentioned:

Never stand up and face a dog, do not walk directly towards it. If you want to get close it is better to pretend to be walking around interested in other things while keeping your eye on the dog.

Sitting/crouching makes you much more approachable, I don't see anything wrong with speaking as long as you keep it softly. You want it to at least notice you.

They don't always want food, so that may or may not help.

If you hold your hand out to pet it, first wait for the dog to come to you, let it sniff the back of your hand, I would keep fingers away in case it becomes intimidated and tries to snap.
Then pet it on the side of the face/neck, under the chin. Never put your hand over the dogs head, start from under. 

No sudden movements, move slow. The goal is to look as small and harmless as possible, it euates to being approachable. 
If you want to feel somewhat of a "dog's view", crouch on all fours and ask a friend (preferably a big, tall one, LOL) to come walking straight at you, and then try other methods of apporaching.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I always keep treats in my car, plus an extra leash and a collar too. Just in case. I was in a neighborhood one day on my way home from babysitting when I saw a Lab running the streets. He was super friendly and came right over to me, so I gave him a treat, let him sniff my hand, etc. I got my leash real quick and hooked him up. He did have a collar but no tags so I went knocking on doors and found the owner. They were so stressed, apparantly they had been in an accident and someone came in their house and let the dog out.... 

A few weeks ago, a dog ran right in front of my car. I was going a good 40mph and luckily no cars were behind me and I slowed down fast enough. I pulled over and tried coaxing him over, with no luck. He was a BIG dog and a big muddy mess. He ran off into the woods. It probably would have been impossible for me to get him. But I still felt REALLY guilty.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I always carry a simple rope slip lead when I am out and the treats I would suggest would be dried tripe. Smells dam strong to the dogs and does not spoil in the car. Never needed it yet but there will come a day i'm sure.

Good for you for giving it a try though, to many people will just drive on by going its someone else's problem


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm awful.

In my car, and hubby's car, is a 5.5oz can of cat food (yeah, I know... cat, not dog... it's what I had.) a slip lead, a spare leash, and treats. 

I can not CAN NOT pass a stray dog and not try... ESPECIALLY if the dog has a collar on. It might not be safe but.... still. I can't help myself. 

What if that were my dog, out there, wandering around while I search desperately to find them... and all the while people were passing them by. I can't stand that thought.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Our Blue Tick hound, Lucky came right off the side of the road. Luckily, she came right to us and no problem getting in my jeep and comming home. That was two years ago and she is the best dog! I ran an ad for her but noone responded, and I'm so glad! Turns out shes spayed, house broken, knows commands and good with kids and other dogs. My son named her Lucky because she is lucky we found her. Unfortunantly, not all strays are that way. Most tend to be skittish and fearful.


----------

